# If an intruder came onto your property what would you do?



## fira (Feb 14, 2011)

Also replace your with anyone else and property with and/or properties and you with anyone else and finally If and came would you do with When intruder(s) did you do

if any such replacement(s) are desired.

My mom I think she would call 911.

Me I locked a door once when I an intruders intruded in my old apartment and left.

He hurt my mom but the He (The intruder) got arrested His (The Intruder that got arrested) friend that also intruded never got arrested that I am aware of.

I am Jason and I live in North United States of America (N. USA) and I was born in N. USA and I am from N. USA


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

depends, I live on a river and have acreage in the country...some people are just  lost and need directions. Others have been greeted with everything from a machete to a shotgun. Haven't had to hurt anybody yet and the sherrif has never been involved.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

In one of my homes I answer with a 357 magnum in hand, in the other home I open the door with another a steel door in place. I have family to protect, I don't care if I offend anyone in the process. If your on my property, the burden of why your there is on you.............................CBB


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

My dog usually provides me with warning if anyone comes into our yard.

Both my bank and Strata insist I have an alarm in my business, and when the alram guy came to "sell" me, I shut him up right quick:
 

"What's the difference between a surgeon and a Coronor?"
"What's this have to do with alarms?"
"A surgeon has a chance to save yur life, maybe not 100%, but a chance.  A coronor can only provide you with two pieces of information: Time of death, and cause of death.  In your case an alarm will provide me with time of intrusion, Duh! the time the freakin alarm went off, and the place of intrusion, again Duh! that's why the freakin door/window is smashed.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I had to start locking my back gate when my next door neighbour inadvertently rented her basement apartment out to crackheads.  The access to the apartment is from the back of the house (we have a shared common access alleyway in the back) and more than once they mistook my backyard for their "friend's" yard.  The dog was very good at stopping them but if the gate was locked it was even better.  They have long since moved on but I'm just in the habit of keeping the gate locked now.  That's pretty much my experience with intruders on my property.


----------



## granny smith (Jan 31, 2011)

The first thing I'd do is grab my .22 or one of the shotguns, then go see what is going on. If they were in the house, and I didn't know them, I'd shoot first and ask questions later. If they were just on the property, I might call the sheriff, depending on where they were on the place (we have 65 acres, so it make a difference as to whether they're an immediate threat or not). I also have a family to protect, no neighbors nearby, and it takes the sheriff at least 15 minutes to get here, so I'd really be on my own.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

I sincerely hope that s/he is at peace with their maker as I will be intending to assist them in meeting same!

Paraphrasing a sign I saw on a church, "Ring bell if you love Jesus, come in unannounced and uninvited  if you want to meet him!"


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

wow, rough church.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Gunnar said:


> wow, rough church.


The original read:

"Honk if you love Jesus, text while driving if you want to meet him." /img/vbsmilies/smilies/laser.gif


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

I guess we live in a very progressive neighborhood! 

    ...we've had to lock our doors for quite some time.

   Dan


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Shoot first, ask questions later.

They are warned by my sign "Trespassers will be shot, survivors will be shot again"


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Years and years ago I lived on the south side of Berkeley in an area of some street crime, and "suffered" a few "intrusions." 

Once a guy opened my front door -- which I'd unintentionally left unlocked -- at around 2 in the AM.  The sound of his entry woke my girlfriend, who woke me.  I leaped from the bed to kick his ***, but unfortunately had been sleeping in the raw.  How embarrassing!  How vulnerable!  By the time I got a towel around me, he'd apologized for coming to the wrong house and left.

Another time, I was helping my next door neighbors -- a ballet studio/apartment -- do some work at their place during the day.  When I returned home, I found a skinny teenager going through my stuff.  He was incredibly defiant and unrepentant when I caught him; he seemed to think the fact that I'd left my backdoor unlocked was an open invitation.  So I took his wallet to disabuse him of the notion.

These things can be quite tragic, but fortunately mine were just funny.  And, not to leave any false impression... I am no tough guy.

BDL


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

IF THE DOG DON'T GET HIM      '''BIG OR SMALL SMITH AND WESSON STOPS THEM ALL''


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

i don't lock my car, i don't lock my house, but i do keep the 'boys' close, just in case...a 38 special (just like the 3rd bear's bed, fits me just right), and a few others too big for me.....if someone can find my house with all the switchbacks and dark dirt roads, they just might be someone i know...actually, our friends can't even find our house...with directions! and even if they've been there before!..honestly, i'd be more afraid of a bear breaking into my house than a person.(i do lock up in the summer when the bears are out)... seriously though,how do you/would you know if its an intruder or the sheriff, or someone simply asking for directions? seems like a waste of a good bullet... mainly, i just keep the 'boys' for bears and coyotes and things that go 'bump in the night'(husbands excluded), but if i did have an intruder, i would just wake up my husband...oh, and trust me on this,an intruder would not get past the dog...that dog would die for me,kill someone that was trying to harm me, pure and simple...nice to know.....of course an intruder could shoot her, at which point, i would just blow the living crap out of them,no questions asked, end of intrusion...someone kills your dog, it ain't gonna get any better... think one of the best things i did for myself was to take a self defense/gun course.....knowledge is always empowering! god, do i sound like oprah?

joey

p.s.

a sign on a neighbor's gate reads," if you can read this sign, you're in range"...god, i love the west...they don't waste alot of words!

p.p.s.

after thinking a bit, just wanted to add....

i have spent half my life sailing on boats throughout the caribbean,mexico, bahamas and u.s.a. i have had guns held to my person, and to my head actually, by drug runners, pirates, robbers & the us coast guard, in port and out at sea... one black starless night while sailing through the bahamas on our way southward to the lesser antilles, we were most definitely being chased down by pirates. know what i had in my hands on the stern?..a cast iron skillet and my 9" chefs knife(naivete being everything), but i was scared witless. capt/hubby shot off flares, which will certainly drop a man where he stands..we had no guns, no weapons, not a good feeling to be so completely vulnerable...i have had more than a few friends murdered from sailing pirates boarding them unsuspectedly. they died because they either were trying to reason or had no weapons to defend themselves....now i have a gun and i know how to use it.. given those circumstances again, there is no doubt that i would shoot....maybe not first, but i would certainly defend.....lesson #1 don't point a gun if you don't know how to use it. i do now...possible solutions other than gun totin? maybe rubber bullets?  bb's?, flare guns?...just to scare a little.. okay, tha's all i got


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

My favourite tool of intruder intervention is my lacrosse stick or believe it or not, a biro at short notice. Both can do very nasty damage placed in the right hands, and unlike a gun, it's not likely the intruder will have neither the imagination or skill to use them effectively against you if they happen to grab them.  I haven't needed to use them (yet!) but there's many a time when the other half has been away, the kids were young, and there were suspicious noises outside.

Unlike the USA, it's pretty hard to get a gun here, and I wouldn't have one in the house for safety's sake.  As in someoneone living in the house playing with it and getting injured or worse.  I used to have a pair of nunchucks too, which is pretty hard for the intruder to dodge if you know what you're doing.

Ok, remembering to breathe now   Past history revisiting.....uggh.


----------



## flattop (Jun 17, 2008)

1911A1 Goverment model + .45ACP +P 200 gr JHP 1050 fps/490 ftlbs if handy.... if not I always have a govt issue switchblade on me.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

Ooh, nunchucks...that'd be fun to learn!

joey


----------



## granny smith (Jan 31, 2011)

Joey, nunchucks are fun to know, but certainly _not_ fun to learn, unless you really like getting hit in the back of the head repeatedly.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Granny Smith said:


> Joey, nunchucks are fun to know, but certainly _not_ fun to learn, unless you really like getting hit in the back of the head repeatedly.


Hehe  yep, but you soon learn not to. I used to practice with them by pruning the shrubery with them. A few plants suffered, but not too badly. The hedge was a good one for practice as it didn't show damage very much.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

Anyone else here know how to use a bullwhip effectively? talk about leaving some nasty welts on yourself and a steep learning curve....


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Flattop,

Like you,  I also have a Govt. issued switchblade.

the Sicilian Govt.;>D

In Texas a lot of people have Chihuahuas for protection!  It's funny to see a couple of crack heads running down the street chased by a few nasty heel biters.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

the thing about switchblades is that you gotta be real close and personal...not sure i could actually stick a knife in someone...on the other hand, with a tech 9 you barely have to aim, just pointing it in the general direction works...so, how come you never hear about the intruders being female? seems that its always men robbing people in their beds, not women....huh?

joey

as for the nunchucks...i think i'd wear a helmet! what are those weapons, mexican or spanish, i think...bolero?...a ball on the end of a leather strap that you swing round and round picking up speed, before seriously whacking your opponent...ouchy poo!


----------



## pastryhall (Jan 20, 2011)

I have several guns and I always answer the door with a gun if I am not expecting anyone plus I have my husband deputy radio to contact for help if need be.


----------



## flattop (Jun 17, 2008)

durangojo said:


> the thing about switchblades is that you gotta be real close and personal...not sure i could actually stick a knife in someone...on the other hand, with a tech 9 you barely have to aim, just pointing it in the general direction works...so, how come you never hear about the intruders being female? seems that its always men robbing people in their beds, not women....huh?
> 
> joey
> 
> as for the nunchucks...i think i'd wear a helmet! what are those weapons, mexican or spanish, i think...bolero?...a ball on the end of a leather strap that you swing round and round picking up speed, before seriously whacking your opponent...ouchy poo!


Yeah knives are very close and very personal weapons. My switchblade is much smaller than the Ka-Bar I carry over here and much easier to conceal. I have no problem stabbing someone who is intent on doing harm to me or mine. And if you mess with my daughter....me and my boning knife are gonna get very personal with you...

That being said you have to shoot someone Safety Drill!! Two to the body one to the head.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm grateful to live in a country where gun control is strictly observed.  I grew up in a Forces family, with my dad's weapons in the house (and believe me, we lived in some pretty hot spots around the globe when I was a girl) - I have never liked guns of any description, including hunting rifles.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

On this aspect Switzerland really sticks out.

Every male who isn't in a wheelchair gets drafted into the army for a while. There you are issued a weapon, and after service you are required to keep it in your home.

If you are issued a "Sturmgewehr" or assualt rifle as the majority are, you MUST score a passing grade at the local rifle range _once a month. _ Failure to do so results in fines and repeat courses. I got lucky, was issued a 9 mm sig handgun and was exempt from monthly target practice.

There are fines for not keeping your weapon stored properly, and mega-fines and jail time for keeping your weapon and ammunition stored together.

It is totally normal to go to someone's home, apartment, etc, hang up your coat in the closet and stare face to face with an assualt rifle.

Not exactly a perfect world, as there are always new stories about someone going beserk and using the gun for something else......


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Here in the U.S. on Thanksgiving morning, 2009, at 0300 hrs I foiled a burgulary attempt at my apartment.  In bed awake, hearing a knife slicing thru the screen of an open window in my living room, I grabbed my Colt Govt. 45 and chambered a round while approaching the window low, slow and quietly.  Upon hearing the kachunk of the round entering the chamber, the perpetrator fled to somewhere unknown.  The deputy who investigated the incident told me to just shoot the f****r, just shoot 'em.  Here in Georgia when someone enters one's house uninvited and at night, the law allows them to be shot.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

I had something similar one late night. I had just turned the tv off and was heading for bed around 2am. Someone knocked on the door, I looked through the peep hole and asked what they needed. The guy said he had lost his car key in the street and needed to use a phone, I told him to hang on, grabbed the 12 gauge from the hall closet, held it up to the door and racked it a couple of times, the guy immedietly turned around and left.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

I think the gov't .45 automatic is too big and unweildy; I could seldom hit much of anything at target practice, though I was obliged to wear one when carrying classified material like cryptographic key lists and such. I was always jealous of the ship's Supply Officer who, when he went to pick up the ship's payroll cash, was accompanied by two sailors, each with a Thompson submachine gun. I was told that each key list that I carried was worth at least a million bucks, given the costs of the security chain of accountability that each one incurred all over the world. I would carry ten or twelve at a time. All I got was me and another officer with another .45. It gave me that "they were expendable" feeling. 

Anyhow, when we decided to take up RV-ing, I laid in a S&W .357 Magnum with a modified trigger pull to make it easier for my wife to use. Of course, we never had to use it... but we got it out and laid it ready at hand twice when we found ourselves in an isolated situation at night in a couple of out-of-the way places.

Very comforting.

Mike


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

MikeLM said:


> I think the gov't .45 automatic is too big and unweildy; ...


Agreed as far as one-handed shooting goes. Even though I 'smithed mine to a trigger pull of 5#s and 2 inch groups at 25 yeards, it's recoil is insurmountable especially with bullets like mine having a muzzel velocity of 950 fps. When I fired mine, those standing nearby asked if I was shooting a hand cannon.

In my hands I really prefer the feel of the Browning Hi Power 9mm and the S&W 38 Spl with a 4 inch barrel. Sweeeeeeeeet, both of 'em.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

If you live in Kennesaw, GA you're required to own at least 1 gun, along with an adequate supply of ammo, otherwise you are subject to a fine:


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

No firearms for me; unfortunately we (Canadians) can not purchase a firearm even with a license under the clause of using it for home protection or self defense, a local CFO can refuse to issue you your license if you list that as your reason for taking the course for the license.

I'm not completely defenseless though;

1 - though it would still be illegal to use, I do have a couple pellet and airsoft guns around. Would be a last resort should I be threatened with a firearm myself.

2 - my old karate weapons, though I haven't gone to a class in about 10 years I still know how to wield them. I got a pair of sais, tonfa, a boe fighting stick about 6ft long, and an old bujistu training sword. I also have a couple of folding knives, easily concealable. Option 1 for lightly armed intruders (no firearms).

Thats something I don't like about being here in Canada, the law isn't very clear when it comes to making citizens arrest. So much so that people who've been victimized end up getting into trouble with the law when trying to defend their homes and businesses. Since the whole incident involving a local David Chen ( http://www.canada.com/news/Toronto+shopkeeper+cleared+citizen+arrest+case/3746836/story.html ), theres been some movement to clear up these misconceptions which in the past has allowed police and the courts to punish the victim under laws against vigilantism.

I don't recall when it was but I heard a story of a retired serviceman who caught a bunch of drunk kids vandalizing his property in rural Saskatchewan I think confronted them with an unloaded shotgun pointed to the ground and simply pumped it. Now local authorities are pressing charges for misuse of a firearm. Absolutely stupid. Only way, from what I've been told, to avoid legal action when using a firearm to defend yourself and/or your property is if you shoot to kill otherwise the other party is left alive to claim they where not there to do any harm because you can legally only use lethal force in the defense of your life.


----------



## american_suisse (Mar 9, 2007)

foodpump said:


> On this aspect Switzerland really sticks out.
> 
> Every male who isn't in a wheelchair gets drafted into the army for a while. There you are issued a weapon, and after service you are required to keep it in your home.
> 
> ...


It isn't as clear cut here as you seem to make it. On 13 February we had a national vote concerning keeping guns at home. 57% of the populace voted to keep them. This issue was strongly debated in the months prior to the vote and for a while looked like the anti-gun at home group would win. They had a 13% lead in the early polls to begin with but it soon dwindled.

The Swiss have a strong identity with rifles and guns. Many viewed the vote as an attempt to remove tradition and freedom from the Swiss culture. Sound familiar?

Anyway, the initiative started four years ago and with the idea to cut down on the number of suicides and incidents of domestic violence. Once the voting was over the newspapers ran headlines declaring that tradition and freedom was alive still. One paper even stated "William Tell is safe. He can sleep in peace." Funny when you remember that not too long ago there was a big issue here on whether Willy actually existed or not.


----------



## malachi (Apr 16, 2011)

If the property was my home, I'd shoot the bastard.


----------



## theslowcooker (Apr 18, 2011)

I would probably take after this sign:



Absolutely hilarious


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

*I* wouldn't have to do anything, I let my 120 pound German Shepherd, Vito Genovese, *take care it*.



My handsome puppy!!

How does it go again , I can run to the gate in three seconds...


----------



## malachi (Apr 16, 2011)

The truth hurts! Use a large gun.


----------

